# Portland Ride and Meet Feb Sun 5th 12:30



## fatbike (Jan 24, 2012)

*SUPERBIKE SUNDAY I Portland Ride and Meet Feb Sun 5th 12:30*

Lucky Labrador 1940 NW Quimby St.  12:30............  




I understand it is super bowl sunday and no idea before coming up with this date, so anyhow I'm not a big, sorry football fans bicycles tromp sports at least for me, I'm still going to be there rain or shine.



Hope to see you there!


Derek


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 24, 2012)

*ride*

some of us skidkings from tacoma washington will try and make one of your rides when weather gets better to make the trip


----------



## fatbike (Jan 25, 2012)

*That would be great if you guys do, always welcome.*

Likewise, love to come up with a few of us someday to one of your monthly Tacoma rides. There should be a ride the day before the Shoreline swap meet. That could be fun.


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Ride*

Well phil marshall is having a bike seminar saturday evening in seattle but us south guys could put a ride on or you can come tour some of our collections i am sure if you are interested let me know.


----------



## fatbike (Jan 25, 2012)

*That would be cool!*

You might not be able to count on me for the ride even though I suggested it but I would love to be a part of it if i knew for sure. There's always so much to tend to especially traveling there first. A buddy is coming up full of stuff for the swap from N.California and picking me up on the way in Portland. He's probably bringing a trailer and really don't know if he will have room for an extra riding bike. I will have to see the day of.  


Thank you
Derek


----------



## Boris (Jan 25, 2012)

*So essentially this becomes the....*

*FIRST ANNUAL PORTLAND ANTI-SUPER BOWL RIDE**. The Streets Are Ours Men!

*Go Giants


----------



## fatbike (Jan 25, 2012)

*Totally!*

Did you know this fact that Superbowl Sunday is the one day of the entire year that has the least crime rate. Let's go crazy!


----------



## Boris (Jan 25, 2012)

*So you're saying the full name should be....*



fatbike said:


> Did you know this fact that Superbowl Sunday is the one day of the entire year that has the least crime rate. Let's go crazy!




*THE FIRST ANNUAL PORTLAND ANTI-SUPER BOWL RIDE and CRIME SPREE*?

I think I like it!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 26, 2012)

Screw football.  Just cross your fingers for CLEAR weather!!!  Although the Lucky Lab may be a miserably overcrowded venue on this particular day....hmmmm


----------



## fatbike (Jan 26, 2012)

Aaron It might not be crowded. There are no big screens at all unless there is a event booked by someone and they bring one in. They way it use to at brew pubs, no distractions while tipping a couple cold ones with buddies. Glad your in. 


Derek


----------



## BWbiker (Jan 26, 2012)

*First Annual PA-SBR&CS*



Dave Marko said:


> *THE FIRST ANNUAL PORTLAND ANTI-SUPER BOWL RIDE and CRIME SPREE*?
> 
> I think I like it!



 Awesome, I knew I liked you guys for some reason! I'm in rain or shine, screw football!
Brad


----------



## Boris (Jan 26, 2012)

*Crime Spree*

I'm bringing some gum to stick under the table and I'm probably going to use the wrapper for litter (I'll pick it up later). If anyone cares to join me, please let me know, so I know how much gum to bring. I might do a little jaywalking too. We'll see.


----------



## fatbike (Jan 26, 2012)

I see this is going to fun. Dave you better make it four packs of gum. Brad I knew you like us. When Aaron's not looking we will stick gum under his saddle. No, we better not. That would be vandalizing and perhaps a crime.


----------

